# Vet recommedation around Bay Area, CA



## equus_girl (May 26, 2010)

Hi all,
We are new owners of GSD puppy and in search for a good vet. Any recommendations on vets familiar with the breed around Bay Area are welcome. I would also appreciate advice on whom to avoid. Thanks!


----------



## StarryEyes (Jul 4, 2010)

I sadly can't offer any advice, but I am also in the same situation. Currently planning on "shopping around" for a vet. Since I adopted mine from a shelter we were given a list of vets that provide a free first check up within 3 business days of adoption and am planning on checking them out. Would also love to hear any input from people in the are. Thanks.


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

The bay area is a very area, you'd have to be more specific.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

I've had great service from Mission Valley Veterinary Clinic in Fremont, Ca. They're a little pricey, but worth it. If you don't mind a drive, Redwood Veterinary Clinic in Santa Rosa is fantastic for X-rays. They can do OFA hip and elbow X-rays without anesthetic.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Also, if you should happen to need a veterinary orthopedic specialist, Veterinary Orthopedic and Surgery Service in Fremont is outstanding! 

Here's links for the others I recommended:

Mission Valley Veterinary Clininc

Redwood Veterinary Clinic


----------



## StarryEyes (Jul 4, 2010)

bluecoyote said:


> The bay area is a very area, you'd have to be more specific.


I can't speak for equus_girl, but I'm on the penninsula and willing to travel for a good vet. My girl doesn't mind car trips.

Hunther's Dad thanks for the recommendations! Freemont is only about 40 minutes away for me (Santa Rosa is a bit of a drive, heh), but I will definitely check them both out.


----------



## equus_girl (May 26, 2010)

Thank you for recommendations!

I am in Redwood City, but I do not mind travelling. Santa Rosa's place definitely will be on the list for x-rays. 

We signed up for puppy service combo at Banfield, and even though it does save some money on vaccinations, every trip has been midly irritatating. Starting from "he is slightly underweight, because you can feel his ribs" to "he is 5 months, you need to neuter him ASAP, GSDs are dominant and very dangerous when intact" The other has been- "his food has 30% protein? You are slowly killing him. You need to switch to Science Diet."

Pup is in good shape, definitely on a lean side, but better underweight than overweight. We feed him Orijen Large Breed Puppy food and I cook chicken soup with veggies for lunch. And we are not planning to neuter him in the nearest future.

So, we are desperate to find a good vet  Pup has recently been showing signs of growth pains (slight lameness in different limb every day) so we need to take him to vet ASAP to ease our minds.


----------

